# Samsung 2013 PNxxF8000, 51", 60", and 64"



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Samsung achieved the biggest advancements in PDP technology this year. One of the major things Samsung engineers developed was removing the bezel around the pixels, which gave them the opportunity to greatly increase the sub-pixel size. The larger sub-pixels yielded a 250% increased brightness and 40% deeper black level. Also virtually no stair-stepping.

The new quad core processor helps the new panel design and new drive system deliver an absolutely stunning and very dynamic, and deeply saturated image quality.

I just built a dedicated site with more details on this very exciting display. And check back tomorrow for more insider upgrades to the site and HTS.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see this one in the shootout!! :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is also wonderful to see that they are supporting 2012 PDP's and giving those owners the opportunity to upgrade to quad core processing. Quite impressive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

